

Hacking attack on Tor allegedly linked to SAIC and NSA - makepanic
http://darkernet.in/hacking-attack-on-tor-allegedly-linked-to-saic/

======
bradleyland
The credibility of this report is far from established, but I'm not sure this
is the kind of thing you'll ever get a full confirmation on when you consider
the risks for someone who would go on record.

Edward Snowden:

> Encryption works. Properly implemented strong crypto systems are one of the
> few things that you can rely on. Unfortunately, endpoint security is so
> terrifically weak that NSA can frequently find ways around it.

